# Advice Please?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I was 6w1d when I started miscarrying on March 26th. Never went to a dr...only had blood tests (hcg was staying the same). And I'm seeing an accupuncturist. I've had period like bleeding off/on for almost 4 weeks. During that time I passed what I believe to be a sac. And once the bleeding would get down to brown spotting...BOOM...I would get really really intense cramping (worse than 8 cm ctx). Then the bleeding would start up again...but no tissue or clots. That happended twice. Then I had 1 week no bleeding or cramping this past week. I thought it was over. Then today I had the same really intense cramping (on my left side which is where I think the embryo implanted)....but so far no bleeding. I have been making teas from my accupuncturist (one ingredient I know is Angelica) so I think that may be why I've started cramping again. I've been temping during this whole miscarriage and my temps are still the same (up and down). I also did a pregnancy test the other day and it's still positive (although I know it can stay positive for awhile).

I don't think I've passed everything. For some reason my body is not getting rid of the entire pregnancy. My uterus has really been trying, thus all the intense cramping I'm feeling. I really really don't want a D & C. I'm thinking I may break down and get an u/s. My question I guess right now is: Is it normal to have cramping with no bleeding? What herbs could I try? Any advice?


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like you might not have passed the placenta or pieces of it... Or have a twin that hasnt passed...

I used
Lobelia tincture (60 drops in hot water, cold water, or tea every 30 minutes... this can make you nauseated be prepared.. it didnt make me sick)
False Unicorn Root tincture (10-20 drops with the lobelia)
Blue Cohosh tincture (when I was bleeding, 10 drops)
Black Cohosh tincture (while I was bleeding, 10 drops)

Hope that works, if it doesn't I would unfortunately go in for the U/S


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Organicavocado* 
Sounds like you might not have passed the placenta or pieces of it... Or have a twin that hasnt passed...

I used
Lobelia tincture (60 drops in hot water, cold water, or tea every 30 minutes... this can make you nauseated be prepared.. it didnt make me sick)
False Unicorn Root tincture (10-20 drops with the lobelia)
Blue Cohosh tincture (when I was bleeding, 10 drops)
Black Cohosh tincture (while I was bleeding, 10 drops)

Hope that works, if it doesn't I would unfortunately go in for the U/S










Thanks for the info Organicavocado







Herbs were my thinking too.

Anyone else been sucessful with herbs?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I had a little of what you're describing with pregnancy #3, but I had retained part of the placenta (my body has issues with placentas). Once I had passed it, the bleeding and cramping stopped.

Good luck and I'm sorry for your loss.







s


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

I miscarried a blighted ovum a month ago and after a week of bleeding I took 6000mg of Vitamin C in 24 hours and it cleared the rest out and I stopped bleeding the next day. Vitamin C is the most gentle way, I decided to try that before herbs..Hope that helps and that it's over for you soon mama!!


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks so much mamas


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

This will sound strange but...

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks the first week of Nov 05. Blood tests confirmed dropping hcg. I declined a D&C, and they didn't even suggest an ultrasound....

In Dec. I had a pos. urine pregnancy test. Jan the same. (I just had a "feeling" that something was off, but I knew they could stay high for a while, so I discounted the Dec. one) I had my period in Dec. and Jan. I went to my Ob/gyn and they gave me a urine and blood test, both positive. At the beginning of February, instead of being 6-10 weeks along (since I was so unsure of dates), we found out I was 20 weeks, and the theory is I miscarried one of twins.

My best friend has a friend this also happened too. I don't want to give you false hope, but PLEASE make sure this hasn't happened to you.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
This will sound strange but...

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks the first week of Nov 05. Blood tests confirmed dropping hcg. I declined a D&C, and they didn't even suggest an ultrasound....

In Dec. I had a pos. urine pregnancy test. Jan the same. (I just had a "feeling" that something was off, but I knew they could stay high for a while, so I discounted the Dec. one) I had my period in Dec. and Jan. I went to my Ob/gyn and they gave me a urine and blood test, both positive. At the beginning of February, instead of being 6-10 weeks along (since I was so unsure of dates), we found out I was 20 weeks, and the theory is I miscarried one of twins.

My best friend has a friend this also happened too. I don't want to give you false hope, but PLEASE make sure this hasn't happened to you.

All I can say first is









I had NO IDEA this scenario could happen. You know...I googled the other day trying to see if I could find out what your hcg would look like if you lost a twin. I assumed it would still double. Thank you so much for telling me about this. Not sure if this is what could be in my case...but I think I'll have my hcg checked again for sure. Now I'm really curious. Good to know it can happen.

So you had 2 periods during this time...did you have any pregnancy symptoms? I'm really intrigued by this. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yah...it was a shock to us...

I NEVER had any symptoms. Seriously. No morning sickness, no breast tenderness/increasing size, I'd only gained three pounds by the time I was 20 weeks pregnant and I didn't go into maternity clothes until about six months along. No fatigue, no headaches, etc. My grandmother, apparently, had no symptoms either when pregnant and got her period all nine months.

It had never occurred to me that you could miscarry one of twins, and the OB (a diff. one than had dealt with the "miscarriage"), the nurse, and I were all sitting in the exam room with our mouths open...the OB even said, "I don't know what to think...I'm not even sure what's going on."









Downside: I'm always paranoid that I'm pregnant again because, well, if it went the same as the first pregnancy, would I even have any symptoms (I just took a test this morning because I'm about three weeks late, but I have screwy periods)? EPT is probably doubling their stock value because of me.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks again for the info. BTW- if you have a Dollar Tree near you they have $1 pregnancy tests









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Yah...it was a shock to us...

I NEVER had any symptoms. Seriously. No morning sickness, no breast tenderness/increasing size, I'd only gained three pounds by the time I was 20 weeks pregnant and I didn't go into maternity clothes until about six months along. No fatigue, no headaches, etc. My grandmother, apparently, had no symptoms either when pregnant and got her period all nine months.

It had never occurred to me that you could miscarry one of twins, and the OB (a diff. one than had dealt with the "miscarriage"), the nurse, and I were all sitting in the exam room with our mouths open...the OB even said, "I don't know what to think...I'm not even sure what's going on."









Downside: I'm always paranoid that I'm pregnant again because, well, if it went the same as the first pregnancy, would I even have any symptoms (I just took a test this morning because I'm about three weeks late, but I have screwy periods)? EPT is probably doubling their stock value because of me.


----------

